# New 2013 Force



## jmoy76 (Nov 22, 2011)

Zero Loss on the rear shifter, same price! Sweet!


Source: SRAM Force – Faster, Stiffer, Better! | theroaddiaries

_SRAM Force is the original groupset from SRAM and remains the choice for many pro teams, competitive amateurs, and anyone looking for incredible performance and value. For model year 2013, SRAM Force will receive several significant upgrades, directly inspired from SRAM RED, with no change in price.

Previously equipping SRAM RED cranksets, these new chainrings for SRAM Force crankset are optimized to provide professional grade shifts, greater stiffness, power transfer and durability.

Another addition is one of the most popular features of all on our RED road componentry shifters, Zero-Loss technology, just like SRAM RED is now on front and rear Force shift levers. Zero-Loss is the immediate engagement of shifts as the lever is pushed, with virtually no wasted lever throw, for faster shifts, more control, and greater efficiency.

Never to be underestimated, SRAM Force’s rear derailleur new AeroGlide pulleys are quieter, smoother, and run cleaner in all conditions.

Finally, Force gets Wider, Faster and Lighter with an all-new mid-cage rear derailleur.​_


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like they are taking old Red and rebadging it. I would have been hoping for the new hood shapes to "trickle down" but that may not be happening...


----------



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

I would love to build a new bike with the new SRAM Force. I knew their products were good, but a little refinement was still needed which they now have. Knowing a American company is bringing quality components like this is nice too.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

You can. Go buy 2012 Red and stick it on your bike. Might even be cheaper than the 2013 Force


----------

